# hooks sharpening



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

hi all,

i've recently read about hooks.... chemically sharpen etc

question does anyone sharpen their own hooks? if so could you give me some advice and tools required, the more i tried the more blunt it seems to go... btw im not sharpening the chemically sharpen ones =)

also with metal lures, after a session does anyone go much into soaking them to avoid rust? just like an insight to save a buck in the long runs.

thanks,

jt


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I sharpen my hooks if/when they need it.

I'll post some pics one day but basically I use a stone. With trebles I lay them on the stone so that there are always two points on the stone at any time. I hold them in a way that results in the tips of each pair of hooks being sharpened. I sharpen one pair, spin the hook and the repeat the process until every hook point has been sharpened on two sides (yes I know they are trebles so there isn't an even amount of "pairs)

I don't try to sharpen each hook point individually nor try to keep a round profile. I end up with points that have two flat sides but I figure so long as the point is sharp it doesn't matter what shape it is.

Single hooks for bait fishing usually get snagged before going blunt but I use a similar technique where I sharpen three flat sides onto the round point....just easier that's all.

I've heard of one guy using a stone with a groove cut into it which sharpens to a more uniform shape in one go without having to hold the hook at various angles by hand. Horses for courses


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks barrabundy,

if you have time to take those pics that would be great. i fail miserably doing maintenance, good gear for nothing >_<


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

hi jt,

i dont know a great deal about sharpening hooks but u mentioned soaking lures after fishing them.
i always wash my lures when im done using them i never bother soaking them just run them quickly under a tap or a quick spray of the hose.
this goes for my rod and my reel as well as my pliers scissors and virtually anything that has come into contact with saltwater which unfortunately these days means my car as well when i put the yak onto the roof racks.
also inox is great for use on your reel and pliers and scissors and stuff. however i always try to keep it away from any line or lures or anything that might go into the water as i doubt the fish would enjoy the smell. i dont know if it makes any difference but im sure someone else can clear that up for us.
basically if you look after your gear it should last you a fairly long time.

my girlfriend thinks i love my rod more than her as i have been known to come home from a fish and jump straight in the shower with my rod in hand.... oh wait i think that came out wrong :?

boyd


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

This hook is just to illustrate the point. It won't turn a rusty hook into a shiny one but it will put a sharp point on a blunt hook. I'm not fussy with my hooks anyway but when they are really blunt, this is what I do.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I use one of the little pocket sized stones which has a small groove running down the centre. You just place the point in the groove and give it a coupla quick rubs. 









I just had a look on "ehow" though, and they say ya should also turn the hook over and sharpen both sides: http://www.ehow.com/how_5650464_sharpen ... -hook.html


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

awesome!

thanks guys always good to learn new things that can save me money.

lol @ boyd shower with the rods hahaha thats the first i've heard.

i might try preparing a bucket of water at home after a trip dunk all the lures and hooks used and cloth dry them.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll always check the point on my hook before going out on a session and finish off with a diamond stone as picture before. Its like checking your knots. As for lures after a trip I'll wash in fresh - dry in the sun - and sometimes spray some innox lightly.


----------



## fongss (Aug 15, 2010)

i use my wifes nail file thingo...it's kinda made out foam and cost $7 so i'm yelled at, i mean told 

it works really well cause it's flexible 8)

i sharpen mostly just trebbles on lures

normal hooks i just discard and replace if there blunting up

p.s kinda on topic, mate swears by spraying wd40 on his lures after use

i can't bring myself do it but he swears by it

anyone else heards this?


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

i lose my hooks before they get a chance to blunt. although a few of the jigheads ive got seem a bit rusty and are probably blunt. spose i should hava look at that.

great pics by the way barrabundy


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

fongss said:


> p.s kinda on topic, mate swears by spraying wd40 on his lures after use
> 
> i can't bring myself do it but he swears by it
> 
> anyone else heards this?


I use anything that's handy on my lures after a dunk in saltwater, usually lanox, but WD40, inox, olive oil :lol: , whatever is handiest gets used. I figure if a fish is stupid enough to go for a fake fish, it's not going to notice that it smells funny until it's too late....my theory only and I'm not a fish.


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

lol i guess thats true... smell should come off after a few cast anyways right?

might try the wd40


----------



## OBee (Dec 2, 2009)

too many times they sniff then swim back down so i keep my lures as odourless as possible.

but i remember reading somewhere kerosene actually attract bites


----------

